# fluval E series heater.



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

Does any own a fluval e series heater? I’m thinking of buying one. I have seen a couple good reviews but just the same amount for bad. Regarding low flow or not powering up. Just want to know if anyone has one and your honest opinion on the product.


----------



## Reis (Nov 15, 2011)

I also have heard and read mixed reviews but I have a couple of friends who have used them and for the price it just isn't worth it. Get something more reliable without all the fancy gadgets and also to mention that the e series are HUGE. Look into aqueon pro series heaters. My personal favourite and now a favourite with my friends. I have had these pros for about over a year and great consistency and power. Keeps my takes where I need them to be and when I crank it up, doesn't take long to heat up at all. All in all its my pic. Also only one dial. So pretty much can't mess it up unlike the eheims lol you'll spend hours trying to calibrate it (not putting eheim down, great heaters as well) 
Anyways when it comes to heaters I feel like spending the extra bucks for something that's reliable is key. Always buy new heaters, last thing you want is a heater in your tank that doesn't work or the complete opposite and it starts making fish soup... mmmmmm fish soup lol
Anyways hope this helps. 

Also prices for aqueon pro's are crazy in Canada. Just go online. Even with the Canadian dollar down I was able to get stuff from the states still a fair bit xheaper after all the exchange. 

Hope this helps


----------



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I’m defiantly going to look into does brands. I would like to buy something good/reliable that is available in local stores if possible. Otherwise I’m just going to wait till I go back home and take advantage. The problem I have with mine it’s a bit small for my tank and it was used before me. I just want to upgrade mostly to something that is consistent and good .



Thank you for your advice.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

Eheim Jager. fluval E suck, i love the M series but ther not cheap


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

I use Fluval E and Aqueon pro heaters, I find that an air stone positioned under the Fluval E takes care of the low flow signal. These are the only heaters I am using now.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

I switched all my tanks to Fluval E series heaters. Not only are they the best heater it's also a top quality thermostat. Hagen has the best customer service too if you ever need it. 
--
Paul


----------



## Puissance (Dec 17, 2015)

I have the eheim Jager and it has been doing well. Very consistent temperatures. Only thing is that you need to calibrate it and ideally it needs to be calibrated without fish because mine went above 30 C when I wanted 25 C before calibration. Once calibrated, I've never had to touch it.


----------



## XP12 (Jan 4, 2016)

I been looking into some heaters and I think I'm actually going to take a chance with the E series.


----------



## Ephemeral (Dec 30, 2015)

I use an E100 in a 25g tank. 

Pro:
Thermostat is spot on
Easy to set, easy to read
Covered to reduce burning risk to livestock

Con:
Huge
Struggles to maintain temperature if my house temp drops at night

General feedback:
I've added a redundant heater (Big Al's bargin bin special, 50w) set to a temp slightly lower than the E100 to assist in managing the night time temp drops. 

I wouldn't buy one again. I would look for something small enough to fit in an AC110 HOB filter and something that can keep up with 25g of water. I would think this wouldn't be a problem for most 100w heaters, but apparently this is not the case.


----------

